# Please peek at Sticky's home and make suggestions!



## OnTheBrink (May 3, 2011)

We brought Sticky home today. She couldn't stay with her original family, so we adopted her. She is two years old (they got her when she was 4 weeks).

They gave us everything they had for her. I've attached to pictures of her home. After reading on here, it seems REALLY big! Frankly, it's much bigger than we had planned for. I have no clue where to put something this large. I think we'll likely need to downsize in order to accomodate her. Do you think that will be very upsetting to Sticky?

There are two pictures (if I did this right). One shows the cage from the outside. The previous family told me it was a ferrett cage. Does that sound right? You can see from the picture that it's larger than some of my furniture!

The other picture shows it from the top so that you can see the set up. In the picture:
her wheel, water dish, food dish, Sticky (approaching food), baby hat, igloo.

[attachment=1:1ozvlhl3]cage05.08.2011.02 (1024x768).jpg[/attachment:1ozvlhl3]

[attachment=0:1ozvlhl3]cage05.08.2011.01 (1024x768).jpg[/attachment:1ozvlhl3]

My questions:

1. They used pine bedding. Should I switch to cloth? I had anticipated using cloth because it seems easier to clean.

2. The igloo thing seems really big for her. I read that they like somethign not much bigger than they are. I could easily fit 3 or 4 of her in this igloo.

3. The wheel is the mesh wire thing. When we brought her home it was caked with poop. I cleaned it and put it back, but woudl like to get a non-mesh one. Suggestions?

What else???


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

First off, congrats! 

I hate to break to it to you, but that's actually a good size hedgehog cage, I know it seems big and takes up a lot of room, but the more room they have, the better! That's not a ferret cage either, well maybe it was advertised as one, but that's a rabbit cage. Ferrets need levels. How high are the sides? Can he climb the cage? they look a little low in the picture.

You could make your own cage if you want something a different size or shape to fit better...
They are called C&C cages and here's how: http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm (you would make them with higher sides and if you did more than one level you just have to make sure the ramps and levels are closed off so that they can't fall)

One thing you will need FOR SURE is a heating system. Now a cage that big and open may be hard to heat, so you might need a few ceramic heat emitters. Read this for information on heating and lighting (they also need 12-14 hours of light per day): http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

Like you said, I would switch to a liner, so much easier to clean than shavings (just throw it in the washing machine with dye-free/scent-free detergent).

The wheel is definitely not good, you'll want a solid surface one (comfort wheel or flying saucer or custom made wheel you can order online - Carolina Storm wheel or bucket wheel. No silent spinners, those seem solid but are not good).

What kind of food is the hedgehog on? You'll want a mix of high quality cat foods with no corns/fillers, no by products/preservatives and 30% protein, no more than 12% fat and high in fibre. See here for some suggestions: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 newfoods should be added one at a time over a 7-10 day period to avoid upset tummies. mealworms, crickets and other insects are good to feed too.

The igloo is a good size too actually.

You'll want to see a vet fairly soon to check for illness, mites, etc and to develop a relationship with the vet for when (not if sadly) your hedgie gets sick.

best of luck with Sticky, cute name!!!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

That cage looks like a GREAT size - if you can find somewhere to put it, keep it! Bigger is better


----------



## OnTheBrink (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for the quick replies!

I think, for now, we'll move her upstairs. There's a sunny room right by my kids' rooms. Her cage will fit fine there. 

I'd say the cage is about 2 feet high. The bottom 8 inches or so are solid. The wire stuff starts above that. I haven't seen her climb, so I don't know.

Will I need to heat it all year? We live in central Florida. Our house stays around 80 most of the year (either natural or AC). In the winter, we'll need to add heat for her. 

Can I get a good wheel at a pet store? Or order online?

The family sent us home with cat food. It's not in the original container, though, so I'm not certain. They also sent meal worms. 

She actually has been to the vet in the last month and they gave us the papers. So she's established, which is good. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's good to have a heating system set up, but you may not need to use it much in the summer. I have mine just set to a certain temperature & just leave it on. We usually close the a/c vent in the hedgie room during the summer, but just in case, I still leave the heating system on. I just use a small space heater.

If you post a picture of the cat food, we may be able to help you figure out what kind it is. You will probably want to eventually incorporate some different kinds of kibble in with it, but you have plenty of time to do that.

The best wheels (in my opinion) are the Carolina Storm Wheels. They are made by our very own Larry. They are safe, easy to clean & quiet. Worth every penny.
viewtopic.php?f=20&t=9827

You can always add some fleece strips to the igloo, so she can burrow in them. Since you said she had plenty of room in there.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cage looks good,nice and roomy.  I sell two types of wheels  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... wheel.html
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... wheel.html


----------



## OnTheBrink (May 3, 2011)

Her previous owner emailed me this link for her food:

http://www.amazon.com/Goodlife-Recipe-C ... 215&sr=8-1

good or bad?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad. The first two ingriedients should be *real* meat. Corn isn't any good, because it's just a filler. You want to buy a food that has no corn or animal-by-products. You can buy better food, and it's cheaper than that!

When looking for a food:
1. First two ingridients are meat.
2. No animal-by-products.
3. No corn, grain free.
4. Protien around 30%.
5. Fat less than 15%.

P.S. Cat food with fish in the first ingredients makes their poop smell bad.

Links to good food:

Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lmdn=Brand

Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato Recipe Cat Food
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lmdn=Brand

Wellness Indoor Health Adult Dry Cat Food
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... =Food+Type

Wellness Healthy Weight Adult Dry Cat Food
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... =Food+Type

Chicken Soup For The Cat Lovers Soul Adult Cat Light Fomula
http://www.chickensoupforthepetloversso ... t_formula/

Chicken Soup For The Cat Lovers Soul Senior Cat Hairball Formula
http://www.chickensoupforthepetloversso ... l_formula/

Authority Sensitive Solutions Cat Food
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lmdn=Brand


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> 5. Fat less than 15%.


wait, i thought it was supposed to have between 15 and 20% fat...that's what i heard mostly.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

HodgepodgeHedgehog said:


> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> > 5. Fat less than 15%.
> ...


It's supposed to be less than, but babies can be put on a higher fat diet because they will need it ^_^ Also, there are some special cases where the hedgie will need extra fat because they're avid runners and have trouble keeping weight on.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> It's supposed to be less than, but babies can be put on a higher fat diet because they will need it ^_^ Also, there are some special cases where the hedgie will need extra fat because they're avid runners and have trouble keeping weight on.


okay, thank you...just wanna make sure i'm doing the right thing for my baby


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

OnTheBrink said:


> I'd say the cage is about 2 feet high. The bottom 8 inches or so are solid. The wire stuff starts above that. I haven't seen her climb, so I don't know.


I have a similar igloo. Annabell can't quite get her front paws up on it (though she tries). So judging by that being the same heigh approx as the walls, I think the height is ok.

Something to look for when changing over (if you do) to a liner - if your hedgie a digger/roller? Annabell was on shavings at the breeder. I put her straight onto fleece here & she seems a bit 'off.' The first day I put litter in her litter box, she went to town digging & rolling in it (like a chinchilla). She couldn't roll on the fleece & it was upsetting her. So now she has a super long 'litter box' (long tupperwear container you would put baked goods in) that she can play on one side & use the litter on the other.


----------

